# Starting Treatment



## missy79 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

I am away to start my treatment next week and wondered if there was anyone at the same stage as me?


----------



## Mathilde (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Missy, I'm between cycles, but didn't want to leave you hanging!

Wishing you loads of luck, 
M x


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Missy, 

have you started yet? I'm just starting and it would be gd to have someone to go through it with.

Sarah


----------



## missy79 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Yeah i started DR on the 19th Oct and just away to start on Gonal F injections from tonight.  When do you start?


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey, i started my DR and i get my Injections the 21st. 

How have you been?

Sarah


----------



## missy79 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry havent been on for a couple of weeks.  

Everything been going fine im in tomorrow for egg collection so cant wait for that as im feeling rather bloated!  

How have you been?  You must be near egg collection now aswell?


----------

